# Stepping out of the box and into the unknown



## NicoleLJ (Sep 23, 2005)

And it is scaringing me beyond words. Sheena and I are headed to school. You heard right. We are headed to college. It is the only way for me to get an education in something to be able to support the kids on my own. Hopefully I quallify for some grants and bursaries that will help me get through because Aish won't be enough. But I will get there. 

I am going for Eary Childhood Education so I can run a daycare from my home. 2 or 3 children would be enough without going over the allowed amount of mony we can make and still be on Aish. 

I am taking the course as a 4 year course instead of a 2 year one. THis way I can go to school in the morning and do my therapy in the afternoon and be with my kids in the evening. In 4 years I should be ready to run a day home. I hope. I start in January if all works out and the grants come through. SO please wish me and Sheena luck. I am terrified. Sheena most likely sees it as another adventure. 
Nicole & Sheena PSD


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You can do this! Don't worry. School will be super for you and Sheena both! Hang in there.. enjoy the learning!







One caution: My sister began a daycare from her home-- BEST choice she ever made!-- but learned dogs MUST be separated in an enclosed area apart from the daycare children. Maybe it is wholly different in Canada, but I would check to be safe... my sister's dog spends the time the kids are there in another room behind a closed door. While I know Sheena is a SD, possibly the daycare rules regarding this may not permit her to be present when the kids are there from daycare. In any case, ask and get the full scoop so you'll know well in advance.







No surprises that way! Good luck to you realizing a dream. My sister loves having a daycare!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes!!!! Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck. what does the PSD after Sheenas's name mean?


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Nicole, Sheena is ready. Follow her lead and head off for an adventure.

Good for you for making a plan that will get you where you want to go. I'm looking forward to hearing how you both do.

Good luck!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Nicole! I'm so excited for you! 

Please keep us posted, would you? I want to go back to college. And besides the fact that it costs a gazillion dollars, I'm wondering what it would be like to go to college with an SD. 

(Like, when it's time to dissect a frog in biology, will Camper be appalled or will he pull on his lab coat and safety goggles and join me?) 

So, I'd LOVE to hear about all of your and Sheena's adventures!

Lori


----------

